# ANA Soldier Triggers IED (WARNING:  GRAPHIC)



## tomahawk6 (11 Oct 2011)

This video is on Yon's blog and occured as the camera was filming US and ANA  troops.An ANA soldier triggers an IED which blew off his legs.After recovering from the shock of the blast first aide was rendered.

http://www.michaelyon-online.com/watch-your-step.htm

_- mod edit to fix subject spelling, clarify graphic content warning -_


----------



## Towards_the_gap (11 Oct 2011)

Good drills on the first responders, including the vallon man.


----------



## gun runner (12 Oct 2011)

Holy $h!t ! That was like nothing I have ever witnessed before. I read about this stuff, but until you see it with your own eyes, it is just print on paper. Totally unlike anything I had ever imagined. BZ to the troops who cared for him. Ubique


----------



## Infanteer (12 Oct 2011)

Good training video for guys - especially bayonets and medics.

Reminds me why we tried, almost religiously, to crawl over walls as opposed to use entrances/holes.


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Oct 2011)

First of all, Yon is a dirty bastard.  That video is NOT his, but he presents it as though it were his.  But it was long before that dirty little OPSEC breaching prick decided to put it up on his site to get his sheeple to hit the paypal.  He knows as much about war as I do about intergalactic hyperdrive mechanics.


----------



## Haggis (13 Oct 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> He knows as much about war as I do about intergalactic hyperdrive mechanics.



Well, in that case, I'm certainly not going to attempt space travel with you.


----------



## PanaEng (13 Oct 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> First of all, Yon is a dirty *******.  That video is NOT his, but he presents it as though it were his.  But it was long before that dirty little OPSEC breaching prick decided to put it up on his site to get his sheeple to hit the paypal.  He knows as much about war as I do about intergalactic hyperdrive mechanics.


I dislike the guy almost as much as you but he does have a bit of a disclaimer before the video: 





> I tried to find the Soldier who shot the following video.  No success.  The person wearing this camera was on official business for the US Government, and therefore this video is free of copyright constraints.


Maybe he just added that after hearing about your criticism


----------



## vonGarvin (13 Oct 2011)

PanaEng said:
			
		

> I dislike the guy almost as much as you but he does have a bit of a disclaimer before the video:


Yes, he does have that, but if you look at his Facebook non-blog, the manner in which it's presented would make the average surfer of the net think that he was somehow involved.  He's not only broken OPSEC and provide his useless and uninformed opinion on everything (including claiming to be the reason why BGen Menard was fired), he also airs his laundry in public.  There is a MSG on base in KAF who sees through Yon's flag-waving bullshit and calls him on it.  Yon is posting this MSG's name, email, everything, and claiming that the MSG in question is unstable and has threatened to kill him and that the US Army is doing nothing about it.


----------



## tomahawk6 (15 Oct 2011)

FYI the video is now posted on youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33r8n1N03dk


----------



## Infanteer (15 Oct 2011)

Michael Yon's antics aside, I think the video has definate training value.

If anything it's use with soldiers deploying for the first time can help in building mental resiliance.  Although we all react different under stress, having an innoculation of sorts as to what an IED strike/casualty looks like up-close can help in shoring up young soldiers minds.


----------



## tomahawk6 (15 Oct 2011)

It is excellant training value. The bad guys know that usually troops will take an easy route rather say go over the wall.


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 Oct 2011)

I'm not a fan of what i find is the "LOLz watch your step!" attitude of the blog.


----------



## TN2IC (22 Oct 2011)

Is there any way how to download the video. I would like to use it as a training aid.

Your thoughts?

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## brihard (22 Oct 2011)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Is there any way how to download the video. I would like to use it as a training aid.
> 
> Your thoughts?
> 
> ...



It's tricky, but there are ways to save it through your browser. Any element of a page your browser loads you can download with a bit of work. Google 'download embedded video (your browser name) and something should come up. I was able to get this one.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (22 Oct 2011)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Is there any way how to download the video. I would like to use it as a training aid.
> 
> Your thoughts?
> 
> ...


You will need either a video capture card (which I think also captures audio, but do not quote me on that) or try asking google http://www.google.ca/search?q=how+to+save+a+youtube+video&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-GBfficial&client=firefox-a#hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=szn&rls=org.mozilla:en-GBfficial&q=how+to+download+youtube+videos&revid=1865082264&sa=X&ei=gG-jTr-lEee0iQLll8iEAQ&ved=0CBkQ1QIoAQ&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=4d6e928658d79516&biw=1360&bih=613  I cannot vouche for any of these methods though.


----------



## tomahawk6 (23 Oct 2011)

You might send Yon an email and see if he can send a link. umpkin:
His copy seems to be sharper than the youtube version.If I find a better link I will post it.


----------



## Good2Golf (23 Oct 2011)

http://www.downloadhelper.net/conversion-manual.php

One of a number of options to convert Flash video (as embedded in youtube) to an AVI, MPG, etc... video.


Regards
G2G


----------



## vonGarvin (23 Oct 2011)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> You might send Yon an email and see if he can send a link. umpkin:
> His copy seems to be sharper than the youtube version.If I find a better link I will post it.


First you would have to tell Yon that he's the greatest reporter ever.  And hit up his pay pal.  And don't forget to thank him for getting Menard fired.  ;D


----------

